# What's the top speed with a stage 1 apr flash?



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm just wondering how much more you can get out of the 2.0 tsi with the stage 1. I've taken mine to 130 and honestly the car feels like it can do so much more. I'm just pondering if anybody has tested this yet?


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

130mph? i'd say that's pretty dangerous on U.S. Highways, not to mention very illegal.. 

I believe the chip eliminates the speed restriction, which means you can pretty much take
move the needle to the end....


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

B6 Panzer said:


> 130mph? i'd say that's pretty dangerous on U.S. Highways, not to mention very illegal..
> 
> I believe the chip eliminates the speed restriction, which means you can pretty much take
> move the needle to the end....


No I was in Mexico. Plentty safe. interesting though


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

not sure, but i hit 130 today on a very open highway. she would have kept going if i had more balls.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

you know what i'm really wondering? Is a 2.0t with a stage 1 flash faster than the vr6 model? what about stage II? which car would accelerate faster?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

A stage II 2.0T has 35 more lbft of torque it should accelerate faster than a VR6. The top speed would be in question though as the small turbo in the CC dies and kills the torque curve long before bouncing the needle. While the VR6 also has over 300 more lbs to overcome (comparing manual 2.0T to FWD VR6)


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

As is, it has a pretty high top speed if not regulated.


http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/#/new/passat-cc/which-model/engines/top-speed


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

I heard with a Stage 1 flash you can keep up with a Bugatti Veyron!! (In a car wash)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

torpeau said:


> As is, it has a pretty high top speed if not regulated.
> 
> 
> http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/#/new/passat-cc/which-model/engines/top-speed


kindda depressing to see that and then see ours is done at 130.... I knew it had more to go :d


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

Brett_CC said:


> you know what i'm really wondering? Is a 2.0t with a stage 1 flash faster than the vr6 model? what about stage II? which car would accelerate faster?


The 2.0t has a weight and torque advantage over the VR6 front wheel drive so i think the 2.0t would definitely be quicker to accelerate. The 4Motion has the advantage of distributing its available torque over 4 wheels rather than 2 which will help 0-60 times. I know that under heavy acceleration from a standstill, spinning tires is an issue. Still the 4Motion has the extra weight from the engine and drivetrain to overcome. But in more real world conditions, like accelerating up a freeway ramp where spinning tires is less of an issue, my money is on the chipped 2.0t (of course, I am not biased at all).


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Stage 1 - I've taken it to 145 mph on Interstate 80 in Pennsylvania before I chickened out. I would suspect that it can get up to 160 mph.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sparda29 said:


> Stage 1 - I've taken it to 145 mph on Interstate 80 in Pennsylvania before I chickened out. I would suspect that it can get up to 160 mph.


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Passat B6 Top Speed*

I lived in Germany for 11 years and last year went back for a trip. There is a huge misconception about speed and horsepower. German cars have high top speeds because in the 40 to present there is a demand for high peed cars on highways with no speed limits. The stock 2.0T can do about 145ish on euro models. With Stage I it raises it to 155-160. I've hit 130 on my B6 Wagon her in U.S. It sucks knowing it's capable of much more. There's nothing dangerous of 130. 55mph is dangerous, it's so boring, i'm scared i'm going fall asleep and crash.:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

AlbertoB1 said:


> I lived in Germany for 11 years and last year went back for a trip. There is a huge misconception about speed and horsepower. German cars have high top speeds because in the 40 to present there is a demand for high peed cars on highways with no speed limits. The stock 2.0T can do about 145ish on euro models. With Stage I it raises it to 155-160. I've hit 130 on my B6 Wagon her in U.S. It sucks knowing it's capable of much more. There's nothing dangerous of 130. 55mph is dangerous, it's so boring, i'm scared i'm going fall asleep and crash.:thumbup:


I like you sir


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Stay safe.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

AlbertoB1 said:


> I lived in Germany for 11 years and last year went back for a trip. There is a huge misconception about speed and horsepower. German cars have high top speeds because in the 40 to present there is a demand for high peed cars on highways with no speed limits. The stock 2.0T can do about 145ish on euro models. With Stage I it raises it to 155-160. I've hit 130 on my B6 Wagon her in U.S. It sucks knowing it's capable of much more. There's nothing dangerous of 130. 55mph is dangerous, it's so boring, i'm scared i'm going fall asleep and crash.:thumbup:



Yeah, I hit 130(limiter as you know/ GPS said 128mph) first week I got my B6 Passat on a closed road in Florida in 07. It felt very strong even with 4 people total. I think 140-150mph in US model would be possible. I would say you would need 3-5 miles to obtain top speed.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

You guys and your "closed roads in Florida", Mexico speeding, and somebody saying there's nothing dangerous about going 130....

Sounds like a bunch of talk we'd rather not have here on the forum.

And btw, a deer jumps out, old lady pulls out, tire blows out....then 130 is plenty dangerous!

Locked up guys.


Nate


----------

